# Bear claws



## fiddlinduke (Dec 12, 2018)

So i got all these bear claws from my bear. Thinking about doing some key rings for christmas presents. I dremelled a couple to clean them up which worked pretty good. Then i brushed a bunch of coats of clear fingernail polish on them. looked good for a day or 2 then they started to peel. Any suggestions on a good clear finish? Polyurathane maybe?


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 12, 2018)

Maybe post in the primitive skills or even the on topic questions forum.......surely the answers are here. Love to see some photos!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 12, 2018)

Don't coat them with anything.  Use your Dremel with a fine abrasive buff and polish them.

I don't know the look you're going for, but I think if you glossed them up with poly or fingernail polish, they would just look fake.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 12, 2018)

I got some in the freezer I've been saving for a rainy day.


----------



## CornStalker (Dec 12, 2018)

Funny timing... I was actually looking at some internet tutorials about this earlier today. I've got some in my freezer that I was trying to decide on how to use. Key ring is a good idea.

Wonder how many stares I would get if I wore a necklace of bear claws...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

CornStalker said:


> Funny timing... I was actually looking at some internet tutorials about this earlier today. I've got some in my freezer that I was trying to decide on how to use. Key ring is a good idea.
> 
> Wonder how many stares I would get if I wore a necklace of bear claws...



None would stare at a good old fashion rendezvous.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 13, 2018)

CornStalker said:


> Funny timing... I was actually looking at some internet tutorials about this earlier today. I've got some in my freezer that I was trying to decide on how to use. Key ring is a good idea.
> 
> Wonder how many stares I would get if I wore a necklace of bear claws...



Chicks dig a bear killer. Just saying.


----------



## fiddlinduke (Dec 13, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Chicks dig a bear killer. Just saying.


thats what i was thinking!


----------



## fiddlinduke (Dec 13, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Don't coat them with anything.  Use your Dremel with a fine abrasive buff and polish them.
> 
> I don't know the look you're going for, but I think if you glossed them up with poly or fingernail polish, they would just look fake.


They are kinda dull. I wanted to bring out the color in them more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2018)

Just don`t sell them, or try to sell them. Or any bear part, for that matter.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 13, 2018)

fiddlinduke said:


> They are kinda dull. I wanted to bring out the color in them more.



I think I used some white buffing compound and touched them to a buffing wheel. They took a nice shine, about like a polished wood knife handle.  I've seen them online where people shellacked them and they looked too artificial for my taste.  But if that's what you're going for, go for it!


----------



## fiddlinduke (Dec 14, 2018)

I found a great video on Russell outdoors you tube channel  very detailed instructions on bear claw preservation


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 16, 2018)

fiddlinduke said:


> I found a great video on Russell outdoors you tube channel  very detailed instructions on bear claw preservation


Yep


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 16, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I got some in the freezer I've been saving for a rainy day.


Me too


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 25, 2020)

Finally pulled some out and cleaned them up. 

Anyone ever find any great ideas to use them? Pics?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 25, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Finally pulled some out and cleaned them up.
> 
> Anyone ever find any great ideas to use them? Pics?



Drill them out and make a necklace.  Hang it from your rearview and be feared.


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 25, 2020)

On a side note I did this with the femur bones


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 30, 2020)

Great for decorating sheaths and such.


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 30, 2020)

Anytime I pull the claw I fill them with clear acrylic. Makes them much easier to drill thru


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 30, 2020)

A claw(or some claws) would look cool suspended in epoxy as a display piece.


----------



## turkeykirk (Oct 31, 2020)

Sad tale. My 91 year old Father-in-law had an old Grizzly Bear rug from a nice bear that he shot in the 1960’s in British Columbia. It’s laid in his den for the 38 years I’ve been married to his daughter. Went by a few weeks ago and the rug was gone . Asked my mother in law what happened to it. Said it was getting old and they threw it away, claws and all. Made me sick. I could have used the claws to decorate the knives and tomahawks I make.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Nov 1, 2020)

Said it was getting old and they threw it away, claws and all. Made me sick. I could have used the claws to decorate the knives and tomahawks I make.[/QUOTE]

Would have made a great wall peice!


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 3, 2020)

Yeah those snooze and loose things that jumps up and bites when you least expect. Sorry for your loss TK.


----------

